# Transporting sheep



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I have one loan lamb to take to the butcher this month it is about a 30-45 min drive. I don't want to borrow a trailor for one lamb, and I don't want to buy a stock rack. What is a good way to transport him in the back of my truck? Should I just hobble him and lay him down? Does anyone have a better way? He is about 100lbs.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have a truck, so I put a tarp on the floor of the van and shove the ladies in there to take them to be sheared or whatever. They pee a lot because they're nervous, but they don't try to help me drive. They probably weigh 150 or so, and last time there were 3 of them. I try to drive smoothly so they don't bounce around, but we all get there and back. I would think that he would be scared and would struggle if tied, but if he's used to you, he may drive well.
I have a house lamb that was so small it could get through the cattle panels, so I couldn't drive while he was not contained. He learned to jump into the car when I wanted to take it somewhere on the property and drive with me so I knew he wasn't under the tires, then jump out at the end. He's finally big enough to stay with the other sheep, but he still thinks he's a people.
Kit


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen people take a cattle panel and bend it into a U in the back of a pickup.
A large dog crate would work. 
We just sold a goat to a man who picked her up and put her in a homemade plywood box, with ventilation slots cut in it, of course.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I often transport lambs in the back of my van. This really works great with a tarp folded multiple times, an old carpet remnant and some straw, they are more content than in the back of a pick up. I put a piece of panel up front so they don't join me in the front seat 

You can also use a large dog crate....

Keep in mind that stress can also affect the taste of the meat and transporting by themselves will be stressful.

Deb


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Dog crate, works great............


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Make something that will last, we use short lengths of hog panel in my van if not using the trailer or sheep crate in the back of the pickup. Add a top panel and fasten it down good.

Dog shipping or wire crates work great, if big enough of course. You could get a large cheap one. Won't have to worry about sheep chewing it up like a dog could.

This won't be the last lamb you have to transport.

Peg


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

In the past I've lashed pallets together with bailing twine to make a box to transport a few sheep to market. 2 sheep will fit comfortable, 3 was a bit snug....


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. Looks like I will have to build something for the back. This won't be the last time, but I will have the money for a small 2 horse trailer when I haul the pigs in in August, so hopefully the last haul in the back of the truck.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I also use a large dog crate. I wrap the sides around in a tarp leaving the front and back uncovered open for air and so the animal can see. Then I secure it with bunjee cords into the back of my old pickup. It has worked out rally well for me. I used ot use it for me dog til he stopped ripping up the house. 

Now it comes in really handy for separating goat kids at night for milking or holding poultry for a buyer. For something intended for a dog, it really has a lot of uses.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Curtis, even after you get the small trailer, there will still be times that a crate in the back of the truck would work better and save gas. Been there, done that.

Peg


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking about making a stock pen in the back of my pickup using those 16 ft. welded wire livestock panels (cattle panels or such). You can cut the wire with bolt cutters to make sections that fit the sides and back of the truck, and a roof if you want. Wood uprights in the stake pockets to secure the panels. Tractor Supply has those panels for about $20 each (16 ft. long panels) so a couple of those could build the whole thing plus some 2"x3" lumber for the stakes. Anyone tried something like that?


----------



## leon (Dec 24, 2008)

StockDogLovr said:


> Anyone tried something like that?


Yes, 3 years ago. Gets used about 5 times a year, works like a charm. 

I just bent the panel in U shape (two sides and roof) and used the piece cut from the same panel for the back wall, which kinda hooks into the main U-shaped thingie. A cargo strap goes around the whole thing and two 2x4s (one on the back, one on the front) prevent it from folding, so the whole thing is nice and tight.


----------

